# Which device do/you use to assist with pulling?



## Rockypointers (May 17, 2012)

So, was it a Halti, Gentle Leader, Harness or Prong collar?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sporn harness has made a world of difference for us


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy wears a martingale and lots of loose leash walking practice. He pulls I stop walking or start to walk in the other direction or we walk in circles (he hates circles).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And here.









^ He's wearing it here. 

Plain old regular rolled leather collar. What corrections or distraction methods I use work regardless of what the dog is wearing. It just takes time, patience, and daily training.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks to some tips from Megora^ Joey and I now have awesome walks on a flat collar. Before that we tried just about everything.. but the gentle leader was the most effective.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

We love the Gentle Leader!!!! If we go anywhere- pet store, park, on a walk, etc. we will take the head harnesses. Definitely makes it harder to pull for them. We also bought pronged collars for occasional training, but we don't wear those as often, or if we go somewhere that we know they may get more excited and try to pull harder.

For us, regular collars and body harnesses just don't do the trick like the gentle leaders.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I use the prong collar for walks. He rarely if ever pulls. If he is only on a flat collar that's when he will pull, especially if I am carrying anything.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't use a device... I teach my dogs to walk nicely on a leash...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

When Wyatt was a puppy he was taught to walk nicely on the easy walk harness. Now he just wears a flat collar. But he is mostly off leash now.

My rainbow golden was taught to walk nicely on a prong collar.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use the Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness on both of mine when walking them, prefer it over a collar. 

I adopted Remy a year ago, he was horrible on a leash, pulled so bad neither my husband nor I could walk him. Switched to the GL E W Harness, pulling stopped. He does great on collar/leash now, but I prefer the Harness for walking them.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I've on ever used a flat leather collar and leash for Mick. If he ever had the inclination of pulling I would use the voice command "easy."
I think I'm lucky Mick was so laid back as a puppy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I train heel postion with a clicker, choose to heel games, u turns, and orange cones. Flat collar. No pullers here!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I don't use any of these devices - just a simple flat buckle collar and lead - and training.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

I would love to be able to use just a collar. She chokes herself half to death though and we have been leash training almost everyday for months. Anyway we used an easy walk harness and it worked so so but I didn't like how it seemed to bind her legs. Now we have a walk in sync harness. I like it but it doesn't seem to fit Ginger well and she still pulls.


----------

